
Flat-file CMS Kirby launched version 3 - bastianallgeier
https://getkirby.com
======
sctb
Soliciting upvotes and booster comments like this is the fastest way to get
your domain and accounts banned.

~~~
eXpl0it3r
Btw why are the points about asking for votes or comments not part of the
guidelines but only part of the FAQ?

The usual understanding for me is that guidelines should be read and followed,
while FAQ provide additional information on topics that are asked a lot
(password reset, what does XYZ mean, etc).

~~~
omnimus
Honestly i don't know what you are talking about. There are many products that
launch on hacker news.

~~~
eXpl0it3r
sctb is a moderator (kind of annoying that you have to google that) [1] and
given their statement it indicates that "soliciting upvotes and booster
comments" is disallowed/discouraged. Yet, that information is not part of the
official HN guidelines [2] but is merely mentioned in the HN FAQ [3]. My point
being, if telling your users about the HN post you created is disallowed, then
why is it not part of the guidelines and merely hidden among the FAQ? Like I
said, guidelines are to be read and followed, but I wouldn't expect from
people to read the FAQ to find all the 'rules'.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12073675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12073675)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
omnimus
Oh i understand now. Well it is obvious people don't understand it works like
that. From outside it seems that it is perfectly normal to share products and
updates HN. It seems to happen all the time often with authors or employees in
the comments.

So what is prohibited is to share the direct link?

~~~
dang
Obviously submitting links to one's own work isn't prohibited. It's
encouraged!

What's not allowed are asking friends or teammates to upvote and/or post
booster comments in the thread. Those are forms of gaming the system which the
community here is not ok with.

People should upvote or comment on things that they personally ran across and
found intellectually interesting, not because they or a friend have something
to promote.

~~~
bastianallgeier
I posted this on Twitter and of course kindly asked our followers to upvote it
if they like the new version. This is something I see on Twitter every day and
I really wasn’t aware that it is not allowed to do.
[https://twitter.com/getkirby/status/1085873516132605952?s=20](https://twitter.com/getkirby/status/1085873516132605952?s=20)

------
oldinosor
I have followed Kirby since the very first post, when Bastian announced his
new company launch in order to build Kirby. I have always be impressed by the
heart Bastian and now the team around him put in Kirby. Having tested Kirby 3
a lot in the last weeks, I can confirm that the Kirby 3 version is just
incredible. You can at the same time build your website and its admin
interface. This admin interface becomes then the best I have ever seen. You
can taylor it to match exactly your needs or your customer needs. My opinion
is that to use Kirby with pleasure, you need to have a good understanding of
OOPHP (oriented Object PHP). But it's only my opinion. For advanced PHP
developers it is, without any doubt, the best CMS available. And I like also a
lot Drupal or October CMS, and I even appreciate and use WordPress, trying to
forget this strange thing named Gutenberg!

------
omnimus
It is a flatfile PHP CMS for anyone wondering. Version 3 is admin rewrite in
Vue.js

It is one of the best if you need smaller/medium size website or blog. Much
nicer dev experience thany any worpress drupal bs. I think Tower git client
website is made using kirby.

~~~
pedroborges
It's not just an admin rewrite in Vue.js, the core has also been rewritten
using new features introduced by latest PHP versions.

It also introduces a new API for plugins allowing things that weren't possible
in Kirby 2.

~~~
texnixe
Should add that that not only all of the code has been rewritten, but also the
development process is completely test-driven.

------
marc-t
Such a great, fast and easy to use system. I love it for many years and with
version 3 it got event better. I mean, look at the many fantastic showcase
examples as well to see which companies and who is using Kirby already.

------
mrunkel
We relaunched our company website in Kirby and have been really happy with it.

As a developer, it really hits the sweet spot between providing you with tools
to create great webpages without forcing you into any particular modes of
working.

Excited to kick the tires on Kirby3.

Just a comment in another post, it’s not just for small to medium sites, there
is no reason why a large site can’t run this, it’s extraordinarily fast and
immensely extendable.

Lastly, can’t say enough good things about the community!

------
pedroborges
I've been developing websites and plugins with Kirby 2 for 3 years and have
had a great experience with it. I find it great for building custom websites.
Clients love the simplicity of the Panel too.

Kirby 3 is a huge step forward. Some of my favorite new features are:

\- New Panel powered by Vue.js

\- Panel tabs & sections

\- Better plugin API

\- Built-in REST API which allows it to be used as a headless CMS

\- External data sources

\- Asynchronous media API

\- Better cache system

\- Simpler language management

------
DanielRivers
Great to see it move into Version 3. I have been using Kirby for 4 years. I
have found its super flexibility to be key to its adoption in my project

------
texnixe
Been using Kirby for personal and client projects since 2013. Kirby 3 is
really a immense leap forward. My personal highlights:

\- an admin interface that developers can tailor to any content model

\- possibility to really integrate database content, not only frontend but
also so it is editable in the admin interface

\- REST API to use Kirby as headless CMS

\- invaluable feature: the amazingly friendly Kirby community

------
manuelmoreale
Been using Kirby almost exclusively for my clients and personal projects for
at least a couple of years.

Was already super happy with the V2 and can't wait to start using the V3 since
pretty much everything has been rewritten and there's a lot more flexibility
available.

I'm also excited to see what the plugin developers will come up with. We've
seen some pretty interesting creations during the beta period and things can
only get better now that V3 is officially out.

Also need to mention that the Kirby Team is amazing, they all do their best to
help everyone who's struggling and the Kirby Community is made of a bunch of
fun people who are very passionate.

------
phm
Absence of a database makes the development experience that much more
enjoyable. Having all configuration in yaml files makes for a very fast setup
of the backend and easy deployment. Having worked with Wordpress, Drupal and
Craft, this one's by far my favourite CMS.

------
marcomezzavilla
Kirby is by far the most fun CMS I've ever worked with.

I’m really impressed by its unrivalled flexibility when it comes to managing
content. Everything about Kirby feels refined, functional and consistent.
Congratulations to the whole team for the excellent work!

